# Felt updated pictures of F2 thru F5 on Website -- Is this your new Fork?



## Don4

I visited the Felt Website tonight -- and found that they have *changed the pictures of the F2, F3, F4 and F5*. The original forks that the bikes were introduced with have now been replaced with a matte finish fork with Felt logo and a white detail stripe. The exception to this is the F2, which went from a fork with blue on the trailing edge to having a fork that seems to match the fork on the F1. This part is interesting to me too, because based on the website description, I was originally under the impression that the F2 & F3 shared the same fork, but the F2 was not included in the recall. Maybe because none had been produced and / or released to the public....

When the Felt website originally went live for 2011, I downloaded all the pictures of the F & AR series, as I hadn't made up my mind yet as to which bike to get, so I have them for comparison. I'm going to post the F3 -- my bike, and the F5 -- seemingly the most popular F-Series for comparison.

It LOOKS like they have replaced the original design -- ie, what we bought, and what has been recalled, with a matte finish non-3K weave Enve fork with Felt decals / paint. I'm making the guess that it is the Enve based on pictures already posted on this forum by pumaking. Notice the "crown" area of the fork, and how it transitions to the headtube. I believe the fork blades on the new one are also slightly wider front to back. The original trailing edge arched forward. The new one is straight.

*What do you think?*

Superdave -- Is this the case? I had told Rudy @ Felt that I wished to wait for the Felt replacement fork with the proper graphics, rather than go with the Edge/Enve logo'd fork. I keep putting him off based on my impression that I will be able to get an identical replacement...is what is now on the Felt Website (and posted below) the best I'm going to get?! Not to say it may not necessarily do the job for me -- and Enve makes quality stuff, and with the updated graphics are much more integrated to the rest of the bike's design than just the Edge/Enve logo -- but I want and need to know if this is going to be it! I live in Kalamazoo, MI, and you well know what Kalamazoo is like this time of year! I'm not going to be on the road for probably 3 months yet, and I can afford to wait a bit, *if* in that time I will be able to receive an F3 replacement fork that looks just like the one that came on my $4999 bike. It's pretty to look at, but I bought it to ride. My fall season was already cut short by the recall. I don't want spring to be delayed, either. I just need to understand what is really going on so that I can make an informed decision!

IS the original design fork, with the original graphics, going to be available?

IF so, WHEN?

Thanks,

-- Don4

*Felt F3*

*Complete Bike - Original Fork*
View attachment 220992


*Complete Bike - NEW Fork*
View attachment 220993


*Closeup - Original Fork*
View attachment 220994


*Closeup - NEW Fork*
View attachment 220995


*Felt F5*

*Complete Bike - Original Fork*
View attachment 220996


*Complete Bike - NEW Fork*
View attachment 220997


*Closeup - Original Fork*
View attachment 220998


*Closeup - NEW Fork*
View attachment 220999


----------



## Lou3000

If this is the ultimate solution, I might just ride my recalled fork.

I didn't spend $5000, but for $2000 I would at least like to have a fork that matched. The F5 is glossy and the replacement fork will be matte with no carbon weave?

I had no problem when Felt said the OEM fork with graphics would be available in 60-90 days, but I'm really starting to get frustrated with the lack of information on the recall. SuperDave, is this the final replacement option, or can we continue to wait for something better?


----------



## Dray3573

This being my third Felt inside of two years, I believe, signals that I'm definitely a fan of the Felt line of bikes. That being said, I will be very disappointed if that is the official replacement fork for the F5. I hope I wake from this bad dream. I liked the dream better when I was hallucinating about swapping my F5 frameset with an F3 frameset to settle the issue and put it to bed.


----------



## st123

And the F1 and F2 model are now displayed with ....a curved fork...uuuuggghhhh!!





















And if you like some irony, check out this youtube video at 6:40 where they' re bragging how brilliant their original straight fork design was...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdIAgzmyLr4

I was planning on buying an F1, with this new design, no way!


----------



## zach.scofield

Im having a real issue with the finish matching if this is the final product that I have been waiting for. I could have just gotten the ENVE fork and been clear of this issue. In the general photo of the F5 it doesnt look bad until you look at the close up. Horrible at that point.

I'd much rather have an FC frameset or F3 frameset that at least is all matte finished. My bike has under 80 miles on it. Doesn't even look like its been ridden. I'd happily exchange the frameset for a matte finished FC preferably. This is about the only thing thats going to make this right in my mind because the matte non 3k finish is just not cutting it for me with a high gloss 3k finished bike.

I understand this is a considerable fix for you guys at Felt and I commend you on finding a great fork but, come on already. If this is the final option then the finish integrity of the bike that originally flowed so well is ruined. I will not be happy. The red striping isnt even continued onto the fork.

I dont mind the look of the curved fork either.

EDIT: RANT NO LONGER APPLIES.

Latest EDIT: I need more info before deciding which fork to get, Dave please help us out here.


----------



## zach.scofield

So I just got an email from Rudy at Felt. For those of us riding the Gloss F5's we will have Gloss Forks ready in the next 2-3 weeks time. For me this fine as I cant even sit on a bike for another 3 weeks or so.

I sent a reply message asking a couple questions regarding performance and design of the new forks vs the ENVE forks. I'll update this thread when i recieve a reply form Rudy. Unfortunately Don and others with matte finish bikes I dont have an answer about your Factory replacement forks. Rudy did say that any forks going out now are the ENVE with Felt logos on them and If you want one of them then now is the time to get it but he didnt specify if that was the stock replacement. Don, I would recommend giving Rudy an email asking about this info. I want to thank you for forwarding my info to Rudy as well.

With this minor detail(in the scope of actually being able to ride my bike again) overcome I hope the new forks are spectacular beauties.


----------



## zach.scofield

Got that second email reply from Rudy. Stock replacement forks will be made by the OEM and meet the original forks requirements. He doesn't have weight or stiffness ratings for these new forks but they will meet the original forks standards. They will not be refinished ENVE forks.


----------



## minnichs

I was on the waiting list for an F3 but am not sure I want it if it is not going to match. I hope this is not a permanent solution.


----------



## zach.scofield

minnichs said:


> I was on the waiting list for an F3 but am not sure I want it if it is not going to match. I hope this is not a permanent solution.


These pictures as far as I know are not the final product. According to Rudy (at least on the F5) these are pictures of the ENVE fork with felt decals for now.

I do know for a fact that Gloss OEM matching forks will be ready in 2-3 weeks time according to the email I got from Rudy pertaining to my F5.

Maybe Super Dave can step in and clarify this for everyone that has models other than F5's.


----------



## Don4

After Zach posted the results of the first email yesterday from Rudy (that OEM gloss forks for the F5 were on their way), I gave Rudy a call to find out if Felt was still going to be able to provide a replacement fork for my F3 that matched the original design, and with the original paint scheme. Essentially, the answer to that question was "no". We discussed the updated pictures on the website. He indicated that they had just been informed that, for future production, the fork they are showing on the website is what will be the production fork.
.
_[ASSUMPTION] I'm guessing at least for the balance of the 2011 model year.[/ASSUMPTON]_
.
Based on that, I put in my request for the ENVE / Felt co-branded fork.

Now, that said, Zach has been assured that he'll be able to get a gloss carbon replacement for his F5. The picture that is currently on the Felt website, and in my original post in this thread shows a matte finish on both the F3 and the F5. If you look at the Closeups of the "original fork" and the "new fork" pictures in the original post for this thread, for both bikes, notice the position of the spokes, wheels and tires relative to the fork and the rest of the bike. They are in exactly the same position for both closeups on the F3. Same is true on the F5. I'm hoping this is just a case of the art department taking one picture of the new fork and then using Photoshop to "replace" the fork on the F3, F4, and F5. If this is the case, that would allow both situations (gloss finish replacement for Zach's F5 AND new replacement production fork in matte finish for F3) to be true.

It would be helpful, I think, if Superdave would provide some clarification on this. I'm perfectly willing to have my expectations managed by clear communication of the facts! :thumbsup: 

P.S. Zach -- glad I could help!


----------



## pumaking

I guess I'm glad I went with the Enve fork, hard to be like yep thats an enve fork with felt written all over it . 

Good thing I got my Garmin F5 for less than the gloss F5.


----------



## zach.scofield

pumaking,
Have you noticed any significant differences in performance of the the ENVE fork over the stock fork? This may make the differnece in my mind to take a non matched fork over the stock fork. However, please be honest and detailed. If its not an upfront, noticable difference then I'll continue to wait for the OEM replacement. From what I've read so far there isnt much of a performance difference but the readings have been minimal.


----------



## Colton

*New Forks From Felt?*

As "st123" had observed the new F1 and F2 are now supporting Easton EC90 SL Tapered forks. Maybe Felt had additional problems with the original straight bladed forks that were introduced a few months back. Will this hold up production for delivery of the F1 & F2? 
I would appreciate any info that SuperDave can supply.


----------



## Lou3000

I am just baffled why more information is not available. How hard can this be to answer at this point.

1. Are the pictures the final forks for 2011? If not, what is the timetable. ENVE forks now, matte with Felt logo for 2-3 months, matching forks eventually?
2. Will there be a gloss fork available for the F5?
3. What should I do if my LBS never contacts me about the recall?


----------



## zach.scofield

Lou3000,
#1. I cannot answer that question.

#2. According to the email I got from Rudy there will be gloss forks from the OEM for the F5. They will be available in 2-3 weeks time frame. I do not know if they will be identical to the original fork on the bike in finish. Rudy did say that they will meet the same criterium that the original fork had to meet for performance.

#3. I was contacted by my LBS but they never submitted my paper work so Rudy emailed me a copy and I will fill it out and fax it in myself. I am just waiting for Super Dave's confirmation that the new OEM replacements will in fact be gloss, 3k carbon finish with proper decals to match the F5. 

If the new fork is not properly matched, then I would still seriously prefer a swap to an FC frameset to have matte finished carbon w/ white decals that matches the fork. That would be the only thing that would make me happy at that point!


----------



## st123

Just an observation but it appears to me that the "new fork" pictures are the result of 
some computer image manipulation rather than that these are true pictures of the same bike with a different fork.

The spoke positions, the tire and rim labels, the crankshaft position and the shadow effects on the bikes are too identical to be true.( and 9/11 was an inside job... )


----------



## pumaking

zach.scofield said:


> pumaking,
> Have you noticed any significant differences in performance of the the ENVE fork over the stock fork? This may make the differnece in my mind to take a non matched fork over the stock fork. However, please be honest and detailed. If its not an upfront, noticable difference then I'll continue to wait for the OEM replacement. From what I've read so far there isnt much of a performance difference but the readings have been minimal.



Aside from the baller status, I haven't felt any difference. The only thing that I may of noticed is cornering. I noticed I was able to corner more smoothly if that makes any sense?


----------



## BuffaloBud

Let me first say that I am a big fan of the Felt brand and this is more of a "scratch of the head" comment.

As Felt communicated on their website and sent emails to the LBSs out there about the recall, wouldn't it seem easy for them to post some sort of update to their website / email to the LBSs (or registered owners) on current status to keep the guessing to a minimum and current owners happy?


----------



## Lou3000

BuffaloBud said:


> Let me first say that I am a big fan of the Felt brand and this is more of a "scratch of the head" comment.
> 
> As Felt communicated on their website and sent emails to the LBSs out there about the recall, wouldn't it seem easy for them to post some sort of update to their website / email to the LBSs (or registered owners) on current status to keep the guessing to a minimum and current owners happy?


Yeah, that's what I'm looking for. They keep the website updated with racing news, they release testing videos, and Dave comments on the forum sometimes So it isn't like the lights are off at Felt Headquarters.

Almost all of the information regarding the recall has been cobbled together by forum members. I posted the original photos after I emailed the Felt support address, then some members posted their bikes with ENVE forks, and all of this new information has been received via zach's contact with Rudy at Felt, but at no point has SuperDave really chimed in and the website is no help.


----------



## zach.scofield

They are probably putting together a perfectly worded release which takes time so that they answer as many possible questions as they can. I understand that our patience is being tested but for them to make a correct statement they have to make sure things are worded correctly and "legal".


----------



## pumaking

Dont forget multiple manufacturers are involved. They're probably hashing out the engineering aspects with ADK Technology Composites.


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> They are probably putting together a perfectly worded release which takes time so that they answer as many possible questions as they can. I understand that our patience is being tested but for them to make a correct statement they have to make sure things are worded correctly and "legal".


I don't really check with any legal department when I post, but I prefer not to guess, either. I have some answers, but not all and I do not want to speculate. I will try to get to each question as I have accurate information to share.

I understand you've become accustomed to getting swift replies from me, and I will continue to try to provide those updates. It would not be responsible for me to speculate however, so please let me gather all of the details.

Thank you,
-SD


Dave Koesel
ROAD Brand Manager
Felt Bicycles
12 Chrysler
Irvine, CA 92618
(866) 433-5887 ext. 4464 toll free
(949) 452-9055 -- fax
www.feltbicycles.com


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I don't really check with any legal department when I post, but I prefer not to guess, either. I have some answers, but not all and I do not want to speculate. I will try to get to each question as I have accurate information to share.
> 
> I understand you've become accustomed to getting swift replies from me, and I will continue to try to provide those updates. It would not be responsible for me to speculate however, so please let me gather all of the details.
> 
> Thank you,
> -SD
> 
> 
> Dave Koesel
> ROAD Brand Manager
> Felt Bicycles
> 12 Chrysler
> Irvine, CA 92618
> (866) 433-5887 ext. 4464 toll free
> (949) 452-9055 -- fax
> www.feltbicycles.com


Super Dave,
1st and foremost. I would like to thank you for being here for us. Its an offering not many brands employ and we appreciate you being here. 

That was basically what I was trying to imply in a nutshell. It wasnt meant to be a sarcastic statement. I hope it wasnt taken that way.
Thank You.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Super Dave,
> 1st and foremost. I would like to thank you for being here for us. Its an offering not many brands employ and we appreciate you being here.
> 
> That was basically what I was trying to imply in a nutshell. It wasnt meant to be a sarcastic statement. I hope it wasnt taken that way.
> Thank You.


...
+1


----------



## minnichs

Thank you for your help Super Dave. It is appreciated and will help me decide if I upgrade the Z25 or get an F3.


----------



## Dray3573

I think I'm with Zach on this one. If the replacement fork for the F5 doesn't match (gloss, 3k weave, and paint), then I will be sorely disappointed and frustrated with the outcome regardless of the hardship it has had on Felt. Don't get me wrong, I do empathize with their (Felt's) situation and the financial ramifications this can have on a company. However a solution short of customer satisfaction would tempt me to believe that a damaged reputation may have a further reaching negative effect. Oh, heck, who am I kidding, how much noise can a few disgruntled F5 owners make. Besides, I still love the Felt product. It's almost like a dysfunctional relationship. Boy offends girl, girl gets mad and threatens to leave boy, boy says sorry, girl forgives boy, and the cycle repeats.


----------



## zach.scofield

Super Dave,
Any chance on an update for the gloss forks finish details?


----------



## Bispers

I'd be interested too.

I have an F5 on order for the UK with a reported due date to the LBS of 25th February. What fork (make and finish) would you expect it to arrive with please Dave?


----------



## minnichs

An update would be appreciated as I have an F3 on back-order. Thanks.


----------



## pumaking

They updated some pics again. Your prayers have been answered guys. Gloss forks.


----------



## Don4

Interesting. It also looks like it is the original profile/design fork, as well. The F1 & F2 are still showing up with the Easton fork. The F3 with what appears to be the matte finish Enve (which is a reasonable match to the matte 3k weave on the F3).

The F4 & F5 are showing the gloss fork / original profile fork pictured above posted by pumaking. Looks a lot better now!

Thanks pumaking


----------



## Bispers

That does look better. (Is it just the original photo reinstated?)

SD - it would be good if you can validate the approach here and confirm it will be applied to bikes where orders are 'on hold' at present. Many thanks.


----------



## Don4

Bispers said:


> That does look better. (Is it just the original photo reinstated?)


Looks to be the "new" simplified/unified single white stripe with the white Felt logo down by the dropout on the leading edge. I don't remember the paint/decal scheme on the F4, but the F5 originally had a red stripe which tied in with the one on the downtube.


----------



## Lou3000

I'm ok with that fork. I doubt this simplified fork has the graphics on the inside of the legs, but at least the weave and finish match


----------



## pumaking

I still think you guys should of gone with the enve fork. Somethin about telling people "yup thats a $600 fork right there" makes people ENVE lol


----------



## zach.scofield

I am much happier that the finish and weave match now. I am still waiting for a reply from Rudy as to whether or not my paperwork was sent in by the shop. Shop says yes, last time I checked with Rudy he said no.


----------



## Don4

Lou3000 said:


> I'm ok with that fork. I doubt this simplified fork has the graphics on the inside of the legs, but at least the weave and finish match


If this current picture below of the FC frameset is any indication, it looks like the Felt graphics on the inside of the fork blades (legs? _tines?!_  ) might actually be a possibility. Pretty sure this is the ENVE fork shown. The FA frameset is also showing this fork on the website. Yes, this isn't the same fork as the F5, but I'm getting the feeling that what Felt might be doing is going to one basic graphics package, that can be used on more than one model. Now if we could just get them to do away with those silly white tires!

View attachment 222168


----------



## tranzformer

Don, here is a picture of a real life FC in the flesh with the Enve logos on the fork. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=238939


----------



## Don4

Very nice. Yup. Saw that thread, but was having trouble seeing what the inside for the fork looked like. Looking closer at it now, I can see that the one on the thread you refer to has the Enve log on the inside of the fork. That's actually the same fork that I am getting on my F3. It's on the bike as of Saturday, but still at the shop, as we haven't finalized how much of the steerer to cut off. I'm taking this once in a lifetime(?) opportunity to get a full fit before finalizing the cut. Have pics but too busy with work to post, and too tired tonight. But soon.


----------



## zach.scofield

Maybe I'll just get the enve fork gloss cleared. Still waiting for rudy's answer as to wether or not he's got the paperwork from the shop or not. I may just fax him my paperwork today for the heck of it. The shop says they sent it in, last check w/ rudy turned up no paperwork.


----------



## zach.scofield

Rudy,
If you read this thanks a bunch. It was nice to chat for a minute.



I have decided to get the ENVE fork and gloss clear it myself.


----------



## tranzformer

Zach, have you made sure that will not negatively affect the warranty?


----------



## zach.scofield

tranzformer said:


> Zach, have you made sure that will not negatively affect the warranty?


No I have not. I am in the process of making a few calls and ENVE is on the list. I know when I talked to Rudy on ther phone today we discussed this idea a bit and he made no mention of it voiding any warranty. I will check with ENVE before that though. I want the best performance out of my bike so I feel this may be the way to go. If that means getting a non 3k weaved fork finish then so be it. It will be wonderful if clearing it doesn't void any warranties.


----------



## zach.scofield

Just got off the phone with Jake at ENVE. He said clearcoating the fork will not void any of the warranty on the fork but you should look for someone who is experienced in finishing carbon fiber. Its true, bare, sanded fiber soaks up a ton of spray. However, simply spraying the fork will also work without sanding.

Super Dave, Is felt spraying these forks after applying the felt graphics or are the graphics applied to a pre-finished fork?


----------



## minnichs

The F3 picture on the Felt site is now showing the Easton Fork. It still does not match the frame.


----------



## Don4

minnichs said:


> The F3 picture on the Felt site is now showing the Easton Fork. It still does not match the frame.


Geez!

Superdave -- I'm going to take a leap of faith and assume that the website folks aren't updating the website at random to keep us all entertained or to "look busy".  

Are we any closer to a path forward that you can share? Much as I enjoyed reading about Bob Thomson's dual life in graphic design for Felt and his skills as a rock bassist on your blog feltbicycles.blogspot.com/ , I'd just love to know what Felt's future path is for the F-series. Maybe Bob could put it to music and you could post a link to the video...and I'm only half kidding! :8: 
Thanks,

-- Don4


----------



## Don4

minnichs said:


> The F3 picture on the Felt site is now showing the Easton Fork. It still does not match the frame.


Also interesting is that the description of the fork has been updated to specifically reference the Easton fork on the F1, F2, & F3 and the F1 Frameset. I don't believe this was the case previously.

The FC & FA Framesets are still showing what looks like the Enve Fork, and the description still indicates it is the Felt design fork.

That Easton fork sure has a shiny finish for a non-clearcoated fork. Very glad that I went with the Enve/Felt co-branded replacement.


----------



## tranzformer

I would highly recommend the Enve fork if you had a choice between that or the Easton. But I guess at this point you get what Felt is able to send out.


----------



## dcl10

I don't understand why the Easton is being used on the F1-F3, and the Enve on the others. The Easton is only slightly lighter, 10-20 grams, but is not as stiff, and most importantly is actually cheaper. If you go by what you can actually get them for instead of MSRP it's nearly half the price of the Enve. Why are the higher end bikes getting a cheaper fork, instead of say the Enve 1.0 fork.


----------



## zach.scofield

I should have my co branded enve early next week. You can probably guess that there will be a fully detailed write up on the gloss refinishing that I'll be applying. You can find it in the evolution thread.


----------



## BuffaloBud

Thought about this during my trip out west this past week. I will give FELT until the end of February to have all this sorted out and dates of direct, matching replacement forks to my LBS. After that will be a bi-weekly phone call to FELT offices. Then, a weekly call. I'm not going to sit around with no info coming to me from FELT. Maybe some other associated pressure will get some info from FELT.


----------



## BuffaloBud

Lastest update from LBS - Replacement fork with matching paint scheme should be in early this week (21Feb).


----------



## minnichs

I gave up on waiting for Felt so I canceled my F3 order and ordered a Jamis Xenith SL frameset.


----------



## BuffaloBud

Reviewed the new fork last night. Gloss with only the white detailing (original had some red detailing) and *does not have *the fiber weave detail. There is also some co-branding on the inside faces of the fork (ENVE). This is what I am going to go with.

LBS is still waiting for replacement forks for their inventory.


----------



## thebikingcello

paint jobs piss me off but... I love curved forks, they just look sexy and classic


----------



## Bispers

This is becoming frustrating. I have just been called with a new delivery date of 18th May. It was Feb, then March, then April........you get the picture......

The problem here is I'm struggling to be confident that any date will actually result in delivery.

SD - can you enlighted your patient customers here please about what is happening. My order is an F5 56cm for delivery in the UK.

I really appreciate and respect Felt for trying to get this right, but this needs to be accompanied by good communication. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## BruBar

In Europe dosnt loks good for Felts, my F75 ment to come in februari, now my LBS changed the delivery for end of june. I wanted to wait, but the weather and seing all others riding was to much, so i canceled the order and got a Bianchi yestrday.


----------



## pumaking

I got a call today from Felt. The full size run of F5's are available in the US.


----------



## Bispers

pumaking said:


> I got a call today from Felt. The full size run of F5's are available in the US.


Thank you; that is more encouraging. Just need to see if that will be replicated in Europe.


----------



## parklife

Bispers said:


> This is becoming frustrating. I have just been called with a new delivery date of 18th May. It was Feb, then March, then April........you get the picture......
> 
> The problem here is I'm struggling to be confident that any date will actually result in delivery.
> 
> SD - can you enlighted your patient customers here please about what is happening. My order is an F5 56cm for delivery in the UK.
> 
> I really appreciate and respect Felt for trying to get this right, but this needs to be accompanied by good communication. Look forward to hearing from you


I am waiting for the same bike. Saddleback don't seem to know what is going on. Not sure whether to wait or go get something else!


----------



## pumaking

definitely wait, I'm telling you the bike is worth it.


----------



## Bispers

parklife said:


> I am waiting for the same bike. Saddleback don't seem to know what is going on. Not sure whether to wait or go get something else!


Exactly where I am. Saddleback were supposed to be in Germany on Friday meeting Felt to try and sort this out. I'll see what news there is this week and then decide whether to hold-on or get something else.


----------



## parklife

Bispers said:


> Exactly where I am. Saddleback were supposed to be in Germany on Friday meeting Felt to try and sort this out. I'll see what news there is this week and then decide whether to hold-on or get something else.


Originally Saddleback told me they expected the forks early April, LBS is now telling me early May. My other choice was the Cannondale Super Six 105 - June at least for this!


----------



## Superdave3T

Bispers said:


> Thank you; that is more encouraging. Just need to see if that will be replicated in Europe.



I just got back to the USA after spending a few days in Germany (along with Saddleback) at our 2012 sales presentation. I susepct you'll have an update now that they are headed back to the office with the latest updates.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## pumaking

Are the 2012 bikes available on the dealer FTP site? 

I just got done with all the modules/training courses on Felt's Workshop.


----------



## Superdave3T

pumaking said:


> Are the 2012 bikes available on the dealer FTP site?
> 
> I just got done with all the modules/training courses on Felt's Workshop.


No, we won't give dealers any 2012 information until the end of July at the soonest with the exception of the sneak peek at the all new cyclo-cross line up introduced at Sea Otter.

The meeting in Germany is where we presented our global line up to our international distributors.

-SD


----------

